
Silicon Valley CEO who allegedly kicked girlfriend 117 times gets 1 year in jail - throwaway-hn123
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/12/gurbaksh-chahal-silicon-valley-domestic-assault-sentence
======
whack
_" It turns out CEOs are way more likely to be psychopaths than any other job
title... About 1% of the human population are psychopaths. But CEOs are four
times more likely to be psychopaths than the average person"_

The article is perfect anecdotal illustration of this.

It's kind of sad that we've built a business environment where being a
psychopath actively helps, not hurts, your climb to the top.

[http://thehustle.co/your-ceo-is-probably-a-
psychopath](http://thehustle.co/your-ceo-is-probably-a-psychopath)

~~~
thisisbad
Psychopaths are very useful. Surgeons, butchers, salespeople etc. are more
likely to be psychopaths.

You don't want a surgeon to have empathy when he's cutting your leg off.

You don't want a butcher to have empathy for animals.

You don't want a salesperson to care about rejections.

You don't want a CEO to be reluctant about laying people off.

~~~
fletchowns
These are terrible observations. Are you sure you're not the psychopath?

Of course you want a butcher to to have empathy for animals. This ensures they
treat the animals humanely. What you don't want is for a butcher to be
overcome by emotion every time they have to kill an animal.

Of course you want a salesperson to care about rejections, how are they to
improve their sales tactics? What you don't want is for them to take every
rejection personally.

Of course you want a CEO to be reluctant about laying people off. It should be
one of the most self-scrutinized decisions they make. If they are willing to
do it on a whim, that's not a CEO you want to work for.

Same for the doctor one, but you get my point.

~~~
lccarrasco
IMO, there's no way to treat animals humanely while also killing them to eat
them just for their taste, there are perfectly good replacements for all the
nutrients you can argue meat provides.

Even in "Humane" Farms there is sexual violation and exploitation (via forced
insemination), separation of mothers from their babies, routine mutilations
(debeaking, castration, dehorning) and many other things that disregard the
animal's instincts and preferences.

Sorry for the rant.

~~~
aoeuasdf1
Thank you for the voice of reason

------
jtrtoo
Sadly the headline is a tad misleading. He got jail time only after violating
his probation. The violation? _Doing it again._ Geez.

------
belovedeagle
While the headline is designed to spark outrage, after reading the article,
not only do I understand why the sentence is so light, I'm _glad_ it is. The
police were way out of line and completely disregarded the accused's rights.
The only effective way to incentivize the police/prosecutors not to behave
this way is to let people we strongly believe to be guilty all but get away
with it. No monetary fine has ever been effective in changing public servants'
behavior, and threat of being fired doesn't seem effective either. We have to
admit that criminalizing rights violations in any but the most egregious
circumstances is unreasonable and could barely be enforced, let alone passed
as legislation for political reasons. So what choice does society have left to
change this behavior but leverage bad actors' conscience and, frankly, pride,
by throwing away their hard work? (Well, the work was not hard enough, that's
the point.) Society must bear the cost as well, but as long as it does so
consistently, then the cost will be worth it.

~~~
anonfunction
The problem is that there is no consistency when it comes to our justice
system. The only reason that the evidence was ruled inadmissible is because an
attorney was good enough to make the case. For every CEO there are hundreds of
poor people of color who are unfairly discriminated against and have no
recourse available.

~~~
Chinjut
FWIW, this CEO happens to be a (rich) person of color. In our society, color
is a handicap, but, if you do manage to get money... boy, oh boy, is money an
aid.

------
firefoxd
Does it matter that the video is inadmissible? They all saw him do the crime.

------
foota
This is disgusting.

------
JustSomeNobody
Good grief! How pathetic!

------
meira
Allegedly by video. This is the media that asks us to whitelist them on ad
blocks.

~~~
danso
Huh? What's inaccurate about "allegedly"?

~~~
meira
Who said it is inaccurate? I only pointed out.

~~~
function_seven
Your comment is confusing then. What is the

    
    
        this is the media that asks us
        to whitelist them on ad blocks
    

statement regarding, if not a misuse of the word "allegedly"?

------
DarkerThanBlack
Just one question. Who is there to count how many f __king time he kicks??

~~~
kevingadd
It's called a video camera

And a victim.

